# Drivers for PCline PCL-SC5100



## p30625 (Oct 14, 2008)

I spent hours looking for a driver for the PCLINE PCL-SC5100 sound card wothout any luck. Until on a wesite someone suggested to use a Trust SC-5100 soundcard driver. I downloaded the driver, installed it and now the soundcard driver works.

I you have the same problem, hope this will work.

http://www.trust.com/products/product_detail.aspx?item=14319&section=drivers


----------

